# rally



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Been looking at rally section here on the forum and although lots planned for England cant help but notice nothing planned for any of the other area's of the UK !!
We have planned to head to Salou (2 weeks 15-18th June) slow trip back to France stopping at Aubigny sur Nere for the Franco Ecosse festival. 
French version of highland games with lots going on and at the end is the "Bastille Day" celebrations, !! booked on site there 12-19th July.
Anyone interested in joining us contact me via the forum.
BTW we depart via Eurotunnel 15th June 04.05 am.
Still interested in going to some Scottish Rallies.

cheers  

www.franco ecosse festivals


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The link didn't work, but this one should:

http://www.aubigny.net/actualite.php?actualite_id=225&actualite_offset=0

Gerry


----------

